

ALL CAPS AS a SERVICE - neo2001
http://shoutcloud.io/

======
to3m
MOST INTERESTING. WE'VE BEEN MANAGING OUR CAPITALS IN HOUSE USING A HOMEGROWN
MIX OF CAPS LOCK AND HOLDING DOWN THE SHIFT KEY, BUT INVESTORS HAVE EXPRESSED
CONCERN AT HOW WELL THIS WILL SCALE IN THE FUTURE.

------
bcruddy
THIS IS AMAZING. THANK YOU FOR PAYING FOR A .IO TLD TO GIVE THIS TO THE WORLD.

------
mmanfrin
THIS WILL SURELY CAPTURE THE EYE OF VENTURE _CAPITAL_

~~~
jnbiche
IF THAT'S THE _CASE_ , OTHER INVESTORS ARE SURE TO RUSH IN WITH ADDITIONAL
START-UP _CAPITAL_ IN THE HOPES OF _LOCKING_ IN THEIR OWN PROFITS.

------
DrTung
Alright, finally I understand how they did that AWESOME menu bar in Visual
Studio.

------
caractacus
CAPITAL IDEA CHAPS!

NO USAGE CAPS, I HOPE?

------
atopal
careful, if you don't pay for it, you are the product.

------
bgdnpn
How can I integrate with [http://fortytwo-as-a-
service.herokuapp.com/](http://fortytwo-as-a-service.herokuapp.com/)?

------
slaman
I was hoping their source code made use of 'text-transform: uppercase;' but
what I found instead was better.

